# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  ذكرى ميلاد المغفور له الملك الحسين

## معاذ ملحم

الأردنيون يحيون اليوم الذكرى 3 لميلاد المغفور له الملك الحسين





يحيي الأردنيون اليوم الرابع عشرمن تشرين الثاني بكل إجلال وإكبار الذكرى الثالثة والسبعين لميلاد باني نهضة الأردن المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه ، الذكرى التي أرادها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وشعبه الوفي أن تبقى خالدة خلود الوطن ورمزا للعطاء والبذل والتضحية .
وبهذه المناسبه تلقى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني امس برقيات من كبار المسؤولين بذكرى ميلاد الراحل العظيم المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال -طيب الله ثراه- التي تصادف اليوم الجمعة استذكروا فيها بكل معاني الاجلال والتقدير جهود المغفور له الكبيرة لبناء الأردن وتقدمه ورفعته.
وأكدوا في برقياتهم أن الحسين -رحمه الله -كان المثل والقدوة في البذل والعطاء والتضحية في سبيل رفعة شعبه وعزة وطنه وارساء دعائم النهضة الاردنية الحديثة على اسس راسخة ومتينة جعلت من الأردن انموذجا في الانجاز والبناء.
كما استذكروا الجهود التي بذلها المغفور له الملك الحسين -طيب الله ثراه- في الدفاع عن القضايا العادلة لأمته العربية والإسلامية.
وقالوا في برقياتهم..اننا ونحن نعيش هذه الذكرى الخالدة لقائد عظيم وهب نفسه وكرس حياته لخدمة شعبه وامته لا نملك الا ان نقف اجلالا واكبارا امام هذا الحدث التاريخي الذي سيبقى على مدى الدهر ماثلا وحاضرا فينا ما حيينا، نستذكر فيه ما قدمه الهاشميون الاخيار من عمل موصول وعطاء لم ولن ينضب لارساء دعائم التقدم والاستقرار في وطننا العزيز.
واضافوا..اننا نستذكر هذه المناسبة العزيزة والاردن يقف بقيادتكم الهاشمية الفذة قويا منيعا في وجه التحديات وشعبكم الوفي اكثر تماسكا وتضامنا وتكافلا وواثقا بقيادتكم الحكيمة التي تحفز الهمم وتستنهض الطاقات لاعلاء البناء واكمال مسيرة التنمية والتطوير والتحديث.
وثمنوا جهود جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني الدؤوبة في تبني قضايا الامة والدفاع عنها ودور جلالته في توضيح واظهار الصورة المشرقة للدين الاسلامي الحنيف والمبادئ والقيم الانسانية الوسطية التي يرتكز عليها.
فقد تلقى جلالته برقيات من رئيس الوزراء ورئيس مجلس الاعيان ورئيس مجلس النواب ورئيس المجلس القضائي وقاضي القضاة/إمام الحضرة الهاشمية ورئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة ومدراء المخابرات العامة والدفاع المدني والامن العام وقوات الدرك.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

73عاما على ميلاد المغفور له الملك الحسين: عطاء قاد الاردن لبرالامان والسلام



يحيي الأردنيون اليوم الرابع عشرمن تشرين الثاني بكل إجلال وإكبار الذكرى الثالثة والسبعين لميلاد باني نهضة الأردن المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه ، الذكرى التي أرادها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وشعبه الوفي أن تبقى خالدة خلود الوطن ورمزا للعطاء والبذل والتضحية .
ويستذكر الأردنيون في ذكرى ميلاد الراحل الكبير طيب الله ثراه عطاء جلالته الذي قاد المسيرة على مدى سبعة وأربعين عاما ، قائدا حمل الأردن إلى بر الأمان والسلام برؤيته الثاقبة وحنكته المشهودة وتفاني شعبه والتفافهم حوله .
وفي هذه الذكرى يجدد الأردنيون العهد والولاء لوارث العرش الهاشمي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وكلهم عزم وتصميم على مواصلة مسيرة الخير والبناء بكل ثقة وهمة عالية من اجل إعلاء بنيان الوطن وتعزيز مكانته.
والأسرة الأردنية وإذ تحيي هذه الذكرى لا يسعها في هذا اليوم إلا ان تجل وتكبر دور الحسين الباني في تأسيس نهضة الأردن العامرة رغم كل التحديات والمصاعب حتى غدا الأردن في عهده منارة للتقدم والبناء والعلم فأصبحت عمان عاصمة للوفاق والاتفاق والتنسيق العربي المسؤول والداعية دوما إلى مبادئ العدل والسماحة وكرامة الإنسان .
ولد الحسين في الرابع عشر من تشرين الثاني عام 1935 في عمان التي أحبها وأحبته واحتضنته أميرا وملكا فوق أرضها ثلاثة وستين عاما ، وتربى في كنف والديه المغفور لهما جلالة الملك طلال وجلالة الملكة زين الشرف وجده المغفور له جلالة الملك عبدالله بن الحسين موءسس المملكة الذي استقى منه أنبل القيم الرفيعة والمبادئ العظيمة .
ويمتد نسب الحسين طيب الله ثراه إلى( الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب ) ابن السيدة فاطمة الزهراء بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والحسين هو الحفيد المباشر الثاني والأربعين للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهو سليل أسرة عربية هاشمية امتدت تضحياتها عبر القرون ونشرت رسالة الحق ودين الهدى واستمدت من الإسلام الحنيف المثل العليا والمبادئ السامية وتعاليمه السمحة لما فيه خير البشرية .
أكمل الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه تعليمه الابتدائي في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمان ثم التحق بكلية فكتوريا في الإسكندرية بجمهورية مصر العربية وفي عام 1951 التحق رحمه الله بكلية هارو في انجلترا ثم تلقى بعد ذلك تعليمه العسكري في الأكاديمية الملكية العسكرية في ساند هيرست في انجلترا وتخرج منها عام 1953.
وفي الحادي عشر من شهر آب عام 1952 نودي بالحسين طيب الله ثراه ملكا للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وتسلم سلطاته الدستورية يوم الثاني من أيار عام 1953 حيث خاطب شعبه في ذلك اليوم المبارك قائلاً : ( فليكن النظام رائدنا والتعاون مطلبنا والاتحاد في الصفوف رمزنا وشعارنا ولنعمل متناصرين متعاضدين لنبني وطناً قوياً محكم الدعائم راسخ الأركان يتفيأ ظله الوارف وينعم بخيره الوفير جميع المواطنين على السواء).

وللمغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين خمسة ابناء وست بنات هم جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني وسمو الأمير فيصل وسمو الأمير علي وسمو الأمير حمزة وسمو الأمير هاشم وسمو الأميرة عالية وسمو الأميرة زين وسمو الأميرة عائشة وسمو الأميرة هيا وسمو الأميرة إيمان وسمو الأميرة راية.
تربى أصحاب السمو الأمراء ابناء الحسين في كنفه فاستقوا منه محبة الناس والتواضع لهم وحسن معاملتهم والأخلاق النبيلة المستندة إلى تقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى والى تعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف والخلق الهاشمي ومبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى .
وحرص جلالته رحمه الله على أن يكون لكل من أبنائه شأن في شؤون الحياة اليومية للمواطن الأردني بمشاركته أفراحه والامه إذ قدم كل منهم وما يزال ما وسعه من العطاء وعملوا مع أسرتهم الأردنية مندمجين فيها ومتعايشين معها .
ووجه الحسين طيب الله ثراه رسالة سامية إلى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في السادس والعشرين من كانون الثاني 1999 يوم اختاره وليا لعهد المملكة خاطبه فيها قائلا ( وإنني لأتوسم فيك كل الخير وقد تتلمذت على يدي وعرفت أن الأردن العزيز وارث مبادئ الثورة العربية الكبرى ورسالتها العظيمة وانه جزء لا يتجزأ من أمته العربية وان الشعب الأردني لا بد وان يكون كما كان على الدوام في طليعة ابناء أمته في الدفاع عن قضاياهم ومستقبل أجيالهم ، وان هذا الشعب العظيم قد قدم عبر العقود الماضية كل التضحيات الجليلة في سبيل هذه المبادىء والقيم النبيلة السامية ، وانه تحمل في سبيل كل ذلك ما تنوء بحمله الجبال، وان النشامى والنشميات من ابناء أسرتنا الأردنية الواحدة من شتى المنابت والأصول ما توانوا يوما عن أداء الواجب ولا خذلوا قيادتهم ولا أمتهم وأنهم كانوا على الدوام رفاق الدرب والمسيرة الأوفياء والمنتمين لوطنهم وأمتهم القادرين على مواجهة الصعاب والتحديات بعزائم لا تلين وبنفوس سمحة كريمة معطاءة وان من حقهم على قيادتهم ان تعمل لحاضرهم ومستقبلهم ولتحقيق نهضتهم الشاملة حتى تتسنى لهم الحياة الكريمة وتصان حقوقهم التي كفلها لهم الدستور وان تبقى جباههم مرفوعة لا تنحني الا لله او لتقبيل ثرى الوطن العزيز). 
لقد امن المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين بان الجندية شرف وواجب وانضباط وتمثل إيمانه ذلك بحرصه على تشجيع نجله الأكبر جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني على الانخراط في الحياة العسكرية فيصحبه في جولاته إلى الألوية والوحدات العسكرية منذ كان طفلا فأنشأه جنديا عربيا إذ انتسب جلالته وهو في الثانية عشرة من عمره المديد إلى القوات المسلحة الأردنية برتبة تلميذ مرشح وتدرج في الخدمة العسكرية التي استحق خلالها نيل عدة أوسمة وشارات ملكية تقديرا من المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين إلى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني لجهوده المخلصة وتفانيه في العمل العسكري .
ومنذ تسلم المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين سلطاته الدستورية وهو يجهد في بناء الدولة الأردنية في ظروف لم تكن سهلة أبدا بسبب الأوضاع المحيطة والتحديات إضافة إلى قيود المعاهدة الأردنية البريطانية ووجود القيادة الأجنبية في أجهزة الدولة ،فبدأ بخطوات جريئة وشجاعة استهلها بتعريب قيادة الجيش العربي الأردني في الأول من آذار عام 1956 وتسليم قيادته للضباط الأردنيين الاكفياء ومن ثم إلغاء المعاهدة الأردنية البريطانية في آذار 1957 وأولى جلالته القوات المسلحة الاهتمام الخاص بالتطوير والتحديث منذ البدء لتكون قوات تتميز بالاحتراف والانضباطية حتى غدت قوات عالمية تطلب للاشتراك بمهام حفظ السلام الدولية في مناطق النزاع في العالم .

وكان بناء الأردن الحديث وإرساء دعائم نهضته الشاملة في جميع المناحي الاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية والعمرانية هاجس الحسين طيب الله ثراه ، لذلك فقد عني جلالته بتحديث التشريعات وترسيخ الديمقراطية حيث شهدت المملكة في عهده حياة برلمانية مستمرة باستثناء سنوات قليلة أعقبت حرب حزيران عام 1967 واستمرت خلالها ممارسة الديمقراطية عن طريق إنشاء المجلس الوطني الاستشاري حتى تهيأت الظروف عام 1989 لاستئناف الحياة البرلمانية بانتخابات أسفرت عن تشكيل مجلس النواب الحادي عشر بمشاركة شعبية واسعة من مختلف القطاعات وألوان الطيف السياسي .
وهيأ قرار فك الارتباط القانوني والإداري مع الضفة الغربية الذي اتخذه الحسين استجابة لرغبة الأشقاء العرب ورغبة منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في الحادي والثلاثين من شهر تموز عام 1988 الظروف لاستئناف المسيرة الديمقراطية في المملكة .
وباستئناف الحياة البرلمانية كانت العودة إلى الحياة الحزبية وزيادة تفعيل مؤسسات المجتمع المدني كالنقابات المهنية والعمالية التي تسهم بشكل فاعل في تطوير المجتمع وتنشيط فعالياته .
وفي مجال حقوق الإنسان عمل رحمه الله على صيانة هذه الحقوق حيث غدا الأردن نموذجا يحتذى به على هذا الصعيد وحرص على إنشاء مركز دراسات الحرية والديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان للمزاوجة بين النظرية والتطبيق في مجال رعاية حقوق الإنسان .
وفي عهده رحمه الله توسعت قاعدة التعليم الإلزامي إذ انتشرت المدارس في جميع مدن المملكة وقراها وبواديها وأريافها وأصبح الأردن في طليعة الدول العربية على صعيد ارتفاع نسبة المتعلمين ومكافحة الأمية وتزامن ذلك مع إنشاء الجامعات وكليات المجتمع الحكومية والخاصة حتى أضحى الأردن مقصد طلبة العلم والمعرفة ، كما شملت نهضة الأردن في عهده رحمه الله جميع المجالات الصحية والخدمات العامة والبنية التحتية والطرق والاتصالات والزراعة والصناعة .
وفي الشأن القومي كان حضور جلالته طيب الله ثراه في القمم العربية والعالمية حضورا غير عادي ويسجل لجلالته انه أول قائد لبى أول نداء لعقد أول قمة عربية عام 1964 .
كما يسجل للأردن عدم تخلفه عن حضور أي مؤتمر قمة عربي منذ ذلك الحين ومشاركته في اجتماعات جامعة الدول العربية بالكامل وفي اللقاءات والاجتماعات والمؤتمرات العربية على مختلف المستويات .
وكان الأردن قد واجه بقيادة جلالته الحكيمة التحديات التي أفرزتها نكبة 1948 واحتلال إسرائيل للضفة الغربية ولجوء مئات الآلاف من الفلسطينيين إلى الأردن وحماية حدود الأردن ضد اي اعتداءات إسرائيلية فكان تعزيز الجيش وتسليحه بالأسلحة الحديثة وتدريبه ورفده بالمؤهلات الشابة وتنويع مصادر السلاح أولى الأولويات .
وناضل الحسين رحمه الله من اجل القضية الفلسطينية في زمن الحرب وفي زمن السلام ، السلام العادل والشامل الذي ظل يدعو إليه طوال سني عمره وكان يراه السبيل الأوحد من اجل فض النزاع في الشرق الأوسط ،وكان لجلالته بعد حرب عام 1967 الدور الأساسي في صياغة قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 242 الذي دعا إسرائيل إلى الانسحاب من جميع الأراضي العربية التي احتلت عام 1967 مقابل السلام والأمن والاعتراف وظل هذا القرار منطلق جميع مفاوضات السلام التي تلته .
وفي 26 حزيران عام 1967 كان جلالة الحسين طيب الله ثراه أول زعيم يخاطب العالم بعد حرب حزيران يوم قال في الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك ( لن أتحدث إليكم عن السلام فحسب ، فالشرط المسبق لتحقيق السلام هو العدالة وعندما نحقق العدالة سيتحقق السلام في الشرق الأوسط ، لقد قيل الكثير من هذا المنبر عن السلام وكان هناك القليل مما قيل عن العدالة ، وما يريده الأردن والعرب هو السلام مع العدالة) .
وفي الحادي والعشرين من آذار عام 1968 خاض الجيش العربي الأردني بقيادة الحسين طيب الله ثراه معركة الكرامة وتمكن من دحر القوات الإسرائيلية الغازية وحقق الجيش العربي الأردني نصرا واضحا بفضل قيادة جلالته وصمود الجنود الأردنيين، ووصف الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر تلك المعركة بأنها أعادت للأمة العربية كرامتها .
وفي مؤتمر القمة العربي الذي عقد في الرباط في المغرب عام 1974 وافق الحسين رحمه الله مع القادة العرب على الإعلان الصادر عن القمة بالاعتراف بمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية باعتبارها الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني ونتيجة لذلك نقلت مسؤولية التفاوض على استعادة الأراضي الفلسطينية إلى منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.
وقام جلالته رحمه الله في عام 1991 بدور رئيس في عقد موءتمر مدريد للسلام من خلال توفير مظلة للفلسطينيين للتفاوض حول مستقبلهم من خلال وفد أردني فلسطيني مشترك وبعد حوالي عامين وفي الثالث عشر من أيلول 1993 وقعت منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية وإسرائيل إعلان مبادئ ( أوسلو 1 ) حددتا فيه اطر التفاوض معا ومهد ذلك الطريق أمام الأردن للسير في مسار التفاوض الخاص به مع إسرائيل وقد تم توقيع إعلان واشنطن في الخامس والعشرين من تموز 1994 الذي أنهى رسميا حالة الحرب بين الأردن وإسرائيل والتي استمرت زهاء 46 عاما .
وعلى الصعيد الدولي أقام الأردن في عهده رحمه الله شبكة من العلاقات الدولية القائمة على الاحترام المتبادل والمصالح المشتركة مع عدد كبير من دول العالم وشعوبه بفضل سياسة الراحل الحكيمة وقدرته على مخاطبة الرأي العام العالمي والتعامل مع القادة والرؤساء خاصة قادة الدول صاحبة صنع القرار .
وخلال سني حكمه كان الحسين طيب الله ثراه يؤمن بالمبادئ والقيم التي كانت تدعو إلى السلام والتسامح والوفاق والمساواة والعدالة حتى تمكن من جعل الأردن نموذجا ومثلا يحتذى به في الوسطية والاعتدال .
وفي السابع من شباط عام 1999 كان الأردن '' الأرض والإنسان '' في وداع الحسين وسط حشد من قادة العالم في جنازة وصفت بأنها جنازة العصر وكان ذلك الحضور دليلا على مكانة الحسين بين دول العالم كافة ومكانة الأردن واحترام الشعوب والقادة له ولقائده .
ومنذ أن تسلم جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني الراية وهو يواصل المسيرة بكل اقتدار واستطاع بفضل سعة افقه وحنكته ودرايته التعامل مع الأحداث الإقليمية والدولية التي شهدتها السنوات الماضية بكل حكمة حتى أصبح الأردن محط إعجاب وتقدير دول العالم نظرا لإصراره على الانجاز وتوفير الحياة الكريمة لأبنائه، ويشهد الأردن نقلة نوعية في مجالات التنمية الشاملة ويطلق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بين الحين والآخر مبادرات تنموية تستهدف دفع العملية التنموية نحو الأمام والتركيز على مشاركة كل القطاعات خاصة الشباب والمرأة في مجالات التخطيط والتنفيذ، وقد أرسى جلالته أطيب العلاقات مع المجتمع الدولي مما انعكس على متانة الاقتصاد الأردني وسمعة الأردن الدولية ، وليبقى الأردن كما أرادته قيادته الهاشمية منار حق وهداية وتطلع نحو المستقبل الواعد بإذن الله.
وفي ذكرى ميلاد الحسين رحمه الله يستذكر الأردنيون مسيرة البناء التي لم تتوقف أو تتراجع تحت أي ظرف من الظروف ، ويبتهلون إلى الله عز وجل أن يتغمد روحه الطاهرة بواسع الرحمة والغفران وان يطيل الله سبحانه وتعالى في عمر جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني وان يحفظه ذخرا وسندا للأمة العربية والإسلامية .

----------


## al.dloo3ah

الله يرحمك يا سيدنا ... يا أعظم الرجال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

رحمة الله عليه سيدنا أبو عبدالله ويكون مثواه الجنة 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بكت الطيور على فراقك يا سيدي 

رحمك الله يا سيدي

----------


## renah

الله يرحمك ويجعل مثواه الجنه (الفاتحه يا اخوان )

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رحمكـ الله سيدي ابا عبدالله  ..

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الله يرحمه و يجعل مثواه الجنة

**
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*كُل عام وقائدنا القدير والراقي بـ جنان الرحمان*

----------


## shams spring

*رحمك الله يا ابا عبد الله ........  يا عشقنا الابدي -_-*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رحمك الله يا سيدي .. ستبقى في القلوب والاذهان ما حيينا .

----------

